# Laptop with USB mouse

## CooKies37

hi, i am using a toshiba satellite a80 laptop with a USB mouse, my laptop have no ps/2 port, so i can only use USB MOUSE, but i face some problem to get my mouse work in gentoo..

1. i already emerge hotplug / coldplug

2. already configure UHCI, EHCI... in my kernel

3. already emerge usbutils, and when i lsusb, it just list a line of Bus: .....

i can't find any /mice or /mouse in the /dev/input

so, i keep on getting error when startx, because it can get my usb mouse, how should i settle this? Please help....  :Sad: 

tHANKS...

----------

## Raistlin

Hi,

what tells you 

```
dmesg | grep -i mouse
```

Cheers, R.

----------

## JC99

In your kernel configuration you should have the following

Device Drivers->USB Support->

<*> Support for Host-side USB          (You need this in order to install the following NOT as modules)

<*> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

<*> OHCI HCD support

<*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

<*> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*] HID input layer support

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Are you using udev ? if so and if you have rtfm, you should know that /dev/mouse is not created.

Then or Else you could give /dev/psaux a try (cat /dev/psaux, move your mouse, you should have some characters printing on the screen). If that works just replace any /dev/mouse to /dev/psaux in xorg.conf

----------

## CooKies37

hi, EvilEye, i already enable those in the kernel..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers->USB Support-> 
> 
> <*> Support for Host-side USB (You need this in order to install the following NOT as modules) 
> ...

 

here is what i get when:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg | grep USB
> 
> ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsusb
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci | grep USB
> 
> 0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
> ...

 

so, i think my usb controller already detected, but why i can't get my mouse work? or it actually simply can't work in console mode? how to know if the USB mouse is work or not?

----------

## Raistlin

in order to see, if the mouse works, you could do a  

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

 and move your mouse. But of course, if you dont have a mice device...

Please, post the output of 

```
dmesg | grep -i mouse
```

 after having booted with your usb mouse attached...

Cheers, R.

----------

## CooKies37

hi, i test already, the command "cat /dev/input/mice" doesn't work, i can't see anything moving...

and this is my dmesg | grep -i mouse:

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio4

input: PS/2 Mouse on isa0060/serio4

what do you think? how should i do to make it work?

----------

## EtherealSoul

stupid question from this side ... 

is your mouse a true USB or is it a PS/2 with a usb adaptor?

----------

## CooKies37

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> stupid question from this side ... 
> 
> is your mouse a true USB or is it a PS/2 with a usb adaptor?
> ...

 

 :Question:  :Exclamation: 

 :Shocked: 

sorry,  :Razz:  i actually don't know how to differentiate it, because i never think about that...

ok, i am using the Toshiba Satellite A80...which does not have any PS/2 port (from what i can see), i just see 4 USB port only....

so, how to know if those usb are PS/2 or what? i really don't know how to check that....any idea?

* i think i can use those ports to connect my usb pen drive, scanner, printer...yes, i use them to connect different devices before...so is it usb or ps/2 ???  :Razz: 

----------

## ekutay

Do you have /dev/psaux? You haven't answered that.

----------

## CooKies37

hm...what is that /dev/psaux ? i don't really know...

ok, according to your question, i find out something like aux in dmesg:

Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1e.3[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ALPS Touchpad (Glidepoint) detected

  Disabling hardware tapping

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

so, is this what you mean? how? so, is that mean that my laptop only got usb adapter with ps/2 port ? or what?

can you explain further? thanks anyway..  :Smile: 

----------

## ekutay

 :Rolling Eyes:  No that has nothing to with /dev/psaux

Post the output of 

```
ls -l /dev/psaux
```

and just in case

```
ls -l /dev/misc/psaux
```

----------

## mnemo

I also have a Toshiba Satellite A80-154 and my USB mouse works.

Did you check my guide?

Use the event interface!

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Input Device Support  --->

    <M>  Event interface
```

This way, the USB mouse works with gpm in console and X (see my guide).

Hope this helps.

----------

## CooKies37

yes, i have enable the <event interface> in my kernel...

and, yes, i have the /dev/psaux

what is that mean?

6861 /dev/psaux

----------

## CooKies37

anyone can help? i still can't get my usb mouse to work....pls... :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Did you read my post ? /dev/psaux should be your mouse. So just do something like :

ln -s /dev/psaux /dev/mouse

and restart X.

----------

## CooKies37

hi, Jeremy_Z, thanks for your post, i'll try your suggestion...

by the way, i wonder why my mouse cannot work under console? i mean when i boot into the gentoo console, i should get my usb mouse to work, but it isn't! why? 

this is also why i am hoping to get the mouse work in X.....

hope this time can get it works...  :Sad: 

----------

## mnemo

I don't think linking psaux to mouse will do any good since /dev is a virtual filesystem using udev and the device nodes are created automatically. On my Toshiba A80, /dev/psaux is the Touchpad (because it's a virtual PS/2 mouse device)!

What happens in dmesg (or /var/log/syslog) when you plug in the mouse AFTER Gentoo has booted up? Is there any message about recognizing a new USB device?

What is listed in 'cat /proc/bus/input/devices' or 'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices'?

----------

## Jeremy_Z

No, linking will not do any good, but in my first post i was just suggesting using /dev/psaux instead of the non existing /dev/mouse in xorg.conf.

At least linking and restarting X would answer my initial question, somehow.

On my laptop /dev/psaux is indeed linked to the touchpad, but also to my usb mouse.

----------

## v_rainer

I have tried using ps2 and usb mouse. the dev drivers were /dev/psaux for ps2 and /dev/input/mice for usb

Did the mouse work in the LiveCd? if yes, then you can check which dev it was using by hitting F2 in the LiveCD boot and paying attention to the mouse driver.

then write it to the xorg.conf file.

----------

